# Security Settings/ActiveX Control Problem



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Yesterday I started receiving the following MS Internet Explorer pop-up windown when trying to open folders such as My Computer, Windows Explorer, Control Panel, etc. It is "Your security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result, the page may not display correctly". After I click OK, the window/folder that I try to open is blank, no subfolders or files are displayed. I have reset the security settings in Internet Explorer to the defaults with no success. Any other help would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!!!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi wolsey

Well that's the standard message you would receive if your activeX is set to prompt or disable - however you should not receive it trying to open "control panel" etc, as activeX is not required.

Lets have a look at your startups

If you post your startup list we may be able to spot something

Please post your startup list by doing the following :-

Please go here and download startuplist 1.52 :-

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

Download to any folder or your desktop 
Unzip the zipfile 
Double click the exe file 
go to Edit - select all - copy - and paste the results in a new post here

Post your startup list first - then we will probably ask you to d'load and run *spybot*
This could be a spyware\foistware\malware\adware problem

steam


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

StartupList report, 5/21/2003, 3:18:22 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKUFIND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAVE\SAVE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BWDELAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN\MSNCOREFILES\MSN6.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Resume Windows Update Installation.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files\ie6setup.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Keyboard Manager = C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
HPScanPatch = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv = c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Delay = C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
CMESys = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
SENTRY = C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe
Fix-It AV = C:\PROGRA~1\ONTRACK\SYSTEM~1\MEMCHECK.EXE
New.net Startup = rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
WhenUSave = C:\PROGRA~1\SAVE\Save.exe
KAZAA = C:\Program Files\Kazaa\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
DXDllRegExe = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\dxdllreg.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

MPE0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {8E60217D-A2EE-47f8-B0C5-0F44C55F66DC},GLOBAL,{FD0A5AF4-B41D-11d2-9C95-00C04F7971E0},C:\WINDOWS\INF\mpe.inf,BDAcodec
STREAMIP0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {D84D449B-62FB-4ebb-B969-5183ED3DFB51},GLOBAL,{71985F4A-1CA1-11d3-9CC8-00C04F7971E0},C:\WINDOWS\INF\streamip.inf,BDAcodec
SLIP0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {03884CB6-E89A-4deb-B69E-8DC621686E6A},GLOBAL,{FD0A5AF4-B41D-11d2-9C95-00C04F7971E0},C:\WINDOWS\INF\slip.inf,VBIcodec
CCDECODE0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {562370a8-f8dd-11d2-bc64-00a0c95ec22e},GLOBAL,{07DAD660-22F1-11d1-A9F4-00C04FBBDE8F},C:\WINDOWS\INF\CCDECODE.inf,CCDECODE.Interface.Install
NABTSFEC0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {07DAD662-22F1-11d1-A9F4-00C04FBBDE8F},GLOBAL,{07DAD660-22F1-11d1-A9F4-00C04FBBDE8F},C:\WINDOWS\INF\NABTSFEC.inf,NABTSFEC.Interface.Install
WSTCODEC0 = rundll32.exe streamci,StreamingDeviceSetup {70BC06E0-5666-11d3-A184-00105AEF9F33},GLOBAL,{07DAD660-22F1-11d1-A9F4-00C04FBBDE8F},C:\WINDOWS\INF\WSTCODEC.inf,WSTCODEC.Interface.Install
DXDLLREG_0 = rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\inf\dxdllreg.inf,DXRenFiles,1,N

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
SSDPSRV = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=hpfsched

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 21/5/2003, 15:11:14)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET91E5.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDRAW.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET91F1.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DXMIGR.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DXMIGR.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET91F2.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\D3DIM700.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9200.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPLAYSVR.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9201.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPLAYX.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9202.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPMODEMX.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9203.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPWSOCKX.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9204.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMBAND.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9205.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMCOMPOS.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9206.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMIME.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9212.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMLOADER.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9213.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMUSIC.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9214.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMUSIC16.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9215.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMUSIC32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9216.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMSTYLE.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9217.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMSYNTH.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9220.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DX7VB.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9222.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSOUND.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9231.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSOUND.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9232.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DINPUT.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9233.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DINPUT.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9234.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PID.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9235.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GCDEF.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9236.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\JOY.CPL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9241.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VJOYD.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9243.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSANALOG.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9244.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJSTICK.DRV=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9245.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DXDLLREG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DXDLLREG.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9246.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GCHAND.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9247.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\DXDLLREG.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\DXDLLREG.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9246.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\D3D8.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\D3D8.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9254.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNADDR.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNADDR.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9255.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNHPAST.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNHPAST.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9260.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNHUPNP.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNHUPNP.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9261.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNET.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNET.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9262.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNLOBBY.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNLOBBY.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9263.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPNSVR.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9264.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPVACM.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9265.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPVSETUP.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9266.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPVOICE.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9270.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPVVOX.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9271.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DINPUT8.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DINPUT8.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9280.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMSCRIPT.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DMSCRIPT.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9281.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSWAVE.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSWAVE.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9283.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSDMO.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSDMO.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9284.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSDMOPRP.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSDMOPRP.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9285.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DX8VB.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DX8VB.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9292.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AMSTREAM.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9293.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVENUM.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9294.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MCIQTZ32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9295.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MCIQTZ.DRV=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9296.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPG2SPLT.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92A1.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDMO.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92A2.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWEBDVD.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92A3.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QCAP.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92A5.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QDV.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92B3.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QDVD.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92B6.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QEDIT.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92C1.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QEDWIPES.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92C5.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QUARTZ.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92D2.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QUARTZ.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92D3.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VIDX16.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92D4.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MIGRATE.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MIGRATE.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET92D4.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DSOUND3D.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET92F0.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\JOYSTICK.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\JOYSTICK.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET92F5.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSPROXY.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9321.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSOLAY.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9322.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSUSER.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9323.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KS.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9323.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSKSSRV.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9324.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSPCLOCK.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9325.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSTEE.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9326.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\STREAM.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9327.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SWENUM.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9328.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\INF\KS.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9325.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\INF\KSCAPTUR.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9326.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\INF\KSFILTER.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9327.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9330.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS98.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS98.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9331.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSFILTER.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSFILTER.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9332.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSFILT98.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSFILT98.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9333.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9334.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS98.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KS98.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9335.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSSE.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\KSSE.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9336.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9337.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.98
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.98=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9338.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.SE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSPCLOCK.SE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9339.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\STREAM.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\STREAM.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET933A.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\STREAM98.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\STREAM98.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET933B.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUM.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUM.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET933C.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUM98.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUM98.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET933D.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUMSE.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SWENUMSE.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET933E.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BDAPLGIN.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BDAPLGIN.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9343.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDVBNP.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDVBNP.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9344.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSISDECD.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSISDECD.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9350.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSISRNDR.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSISRNDR.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9351.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPSINK.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPSINK.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9352.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVIDCTL.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVIDCTL.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9355.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VBISURF.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9360.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSYUV.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9361.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSTVTUNE.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9362.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSXBAR.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9363.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSWDMCAP.AX=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9364.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WSTDECOD.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET9365.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\BDASUP.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\BDASUP.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9364.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MPE.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MPE.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9365.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\STREAMIP.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\STREAMIP.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9366.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\NDISIP.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\NDISIP.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9367.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SLIP.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SLIP.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9368.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9370.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9371.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9372.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSDV.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SET9373.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\BDA.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\BDA.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9374.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\MPE.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\MPE.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9375.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\STREAMIP.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\STREAMIP.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9376.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\NDISIP.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\NDISIP.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9377.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SLIP.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\SLIP.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9378.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\BDASETUP.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\BDASETUP.INF=C:\WINDOWS\INF\SET9380.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSDV.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\MSDV.SYS=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9381.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\NABTSFEC.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\NABTSFEC.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9382.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\CCDECODE.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\CCDECODE.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9383.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\WSTCODEC.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\WSTCODEC.INF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIRECTX\MIGRATE\SET9384.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 21/5/2003, 14:46:42)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\MOVIES~1\BIN
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL - {40AC4D2D-491D-11D4-AAF2-0008C75DCD2B}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9}
MediaLoads Enhanced - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_80.dll - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\MSVIEW.DLL - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37762.503125

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #2: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_80.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
UPnPMonitor: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UPNPUI.DLL
AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 18,447 bytes
Report generated in 0.641 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi wolsey

The first thing you *MUST* do before anything else is go to

Start
settings
Control panel
Add\remove programs
and *uninstall newdot (new net)* 
Reboot

*If you don't do this you could loose your internet connection*

--------------
THen do the same with :-

Save (also known as WhenuSave and SaveNow)

--------------
You also have Gator spyware and several malicious BHO's

WurldMedia
http://217.115.153.73/parasite/WurldMedia.html

IPInsight 
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/IPInsight.html

MEDIALOADS ENHANCED
http://217.115.153.73/parasite/DownloadWare.html

NewDotNet
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/NewDotNet.html

MSVIEW
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Transponder.html

To get rid of these - Please Download and install SpyBot,

http://security.kolla.de/

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

you may have to run spybot more than once to clear everything

Remove everything pre-ticked in Red

------------------

*Important* - uninstall Kazaa (the source of most of these problems) and install Kazaalite

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=64964

*Then please let us know if your problem is solved and post a new startup list to see if we have missed anything*

steam


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Steam,

What should I do if I can't access Add\Remove Programs in Control Panel to remove these ptograms. When I try to access Control Panel the IE pop-up windows appears about security settings and then the Contol Panel window is blank (no sub-folders).

Thanks!!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

hi wolsey

Try this

Go to Start, Find/ Files or Folders, make sure your are looking in"C" your hard drive, type *appwiz.cpl*, Enter, when it is found double click on the file and it will open up the *Add/Remove * part of the Control Panel.

steam


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Steam:

I found the appwiz.cpl file but nothing happens when I double-click it or when I right click it. What should I do next?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Let's try from a DOS prompt

Go to start\run and type "command" without quotes

You'll get this

C:\WINDOWS\Desktop>

Add this "control appwiz.cpl" without quotes

so you have

C:\WINDOWS\Desktop>control appwiz.cpl

Press enter

This should open Add\remove programs

----------
If this doesn't work, do you have a cd of your operating system ?

The next step will be to replace appwiz.cpl - using SFC (system file checker)

Do you know how to replace a file with SFC ? I'll post instructions if neccessary.

steam


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Steam:

I have removed all programs that you told me to and have run Spybot several times so that no problems are found and I am still having the same problem. What should I do next. I have included an updated startup list. THANKS!!!

StartupList report, 6/5/2003, 8:12:22 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WUAUCLT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN\MSNCOREFILES\MSN6.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Resume Windows Update Installation.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files\ie6setup.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Keyboard Manager = C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
HPScanPatch = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv = c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Delay = C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
Fix-It AV = C:\PROGRA~1\ONTRACK\SYSTEM~1\MEMCHECK.EXE
srng = \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe
Premeter = C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
SSDPSRV = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 4/6/2003, 8:7:42)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK000.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK001.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK002.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\IEUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\Q330994.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\MOVIES~1\BIN
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37762.503125

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
UPnPMonitor: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UPNPUI.DLL
AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,101 bytes
Report generated in 0.410 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I think this could be your problem :-

srng = \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Srng.html

Do you have Grokster installed?

It did not show up as a BHO - which is surprising - and there is an uninstaller for it

First of all would you Please Download hijackthis

http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det

Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

After the scan has finished the "scan" button will turn into a "save log" button

save the log file and paste it here

PLEASE NOTE: A small help file for HijackThis is located at http://tomcoyote.org/hjt

steam


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Steam:

Here is a copy of the Hijack This scan. Let me know what to do next. THANKS!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 7:36:07 AM, on 6/6/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://msnmember.msn.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by MSN
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=localhost;<local>
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fix-It AV] C:\PROGRA~1\ONTRACK\SYSTEM~1\MEMCHECK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srng] \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Premeter] C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Resume Windows Update Installation.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files\ie6setup.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'wps.dll' missing
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://msnmember.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37762.503125


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Check the following items in Hijack This, close all browser windows, and then press "fix checked".

After doing that restart your computer.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srng] \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Premeter] C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE

And if you're not in the middle of installing IE this one as well:

O4 - Startup: Resume Windows Update Installation.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files\ie6setup.exe*

After rebooting, download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Cheers,


----------



## wolsey (May 21, 2003)

Steam:

I remove the 5 items. I already have Spybot installed but checked for updates and then ran. No problems were detected w/Spybot. I am still experiencing the same problem. What should I do next? THANKS!!!!!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

Download and install virtual machine

http://www.tthd.freeserve.co.uk/download/msjavx86.exe

One possible reason for the subject message is a missing, corrupt, or improper version of Msjava.dll.

If you have Java VM 2400, then Msjava.dll should be version 4.79.2436.

If you have Java VM 3100, then Msjava.dll should be version 5.00.3167 or later.

Download and install of the above should rectify this

steam


----------



## Aaron.W (May 9, 2003)

Try this:

Open one of those folders and then go to the View menu and turn off "as Web Page".

To disable web page view for all folders:

Open any one of those folder views.
Go to the Tools menu and click Folder options.
On the first tab, choose Classic style.
Go to the second tab and hit the "Like Current Folder" button.
Press the OK button at the bottom to close the tool.
Close the window.

Now, if you open those folders, you should see something.


----------

